# The haunting melody: Psychoanalytic experiences in life and music



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone read this book, "The haunting melody: Psychoanalytic experiences in life and music," by Reik, the great psychoanalyst?

You can digitally borrow it for two weeks if you have a free account at archive.org.


----------

